# Pearl and Mommy doing lead work



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my! What a delicious, tiny dancer! She does move like a dream, a sweet one...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. I have watched the longer of the two videos about thirty times, trying to pick her movement apart, and cannot find fault in it. Her carriage is astounding for such a young girl and she is attentive and eager. I am tickled pink with this little sweetie pie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! She's definitely a gem!!! I see a short road to that CH in front of her name!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Such a little prance!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yup! She's definitely a gem!!! I see a short road to that CH in front of her name!


Thanks so much! I hope your vision is right!


----------

